# Tearingprobleme und kein Vollbild im Dualmonbetrieb

## Salem

Ahoi,

ich habe hier Tearingprobleme auf meinem Zweitmonitor und find einfach den Fehler nicht. Im Einsatz habe ich einen EIZO S1910 und einen Samsung P2450H. Beide hängen an einer NVIDIA GTX 285. (Twinview)

An sich funktionieren beide Geräte gut, aber bei schnellen Bewegungen (vorallem in Filmen oder wenn man Fenster schnell verschiebt) sehe ich horizontale Streifen. Der Streifen bewegt sich dann auch gaaaaanz langsam nach oben, als würde die Bildwiederholungsfrequenz nicht wirklich passen.

Hier mal meine xorg.conf (von nvidia-settings erstellt)

http://pastebin.com/aZSGDtEQ

Weiterhin kann ich keine Spiele oder auch Flash im Vollbild laufen lassen. Das "Vollbild" nutzt nur 1/3 vom Bildschirm und hängt in der oberen linken Ecke.

Der Dragon Player kann wiederum problemlos Videos im Vollbild abspielen. (bis auf die Tearingprobleme)

Danke

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi,

das Problem kenn ich. In diesem grafischen Nvidia Settings Tool gibts an zwei Stellen Häckchen mit "Sync to VBlank" (kann leider gerade nicht sagen wo genau, ich sitz nicht an meinem Gentoo Rechner). Wenn man das "Sync to VBlank" aktiviert hat, gibts noch die Möglichkeit "Sync to this display device", da kann man dann nen Monitor auswählen. Auf dem ausgewählten Monitor wirds dann kein Tearing mehr geben. 

Im Nvidia Forum gibts da auch nen ellenlangen Thread dazu.

----------

## Salem

OK danke. Scheint sich damit auf jeden Fall gebessert zu haben.

Dummerweise mag der Fullscreenmodus immer noch nicht gehen. Das Fullscreenfenster nutzt nur einen kleinen Teil des Bildschirms, der Videoplayer hat damit aber kein Problem.

Danke

----------

## kriz

beim nvidia-twinview musste xinerama aktivieren.

falls du das useflag nicht gesetzt hast, musste emerge --newuse nochmal laufen lassen.

cc

----------

## Salem

Xinerma habe ich als USE-Flag gesetzt und funktioniert soweit auch. Fenster werden brav positioniert so wie es sich gehört.

Anscheinend ist das dargestellte Vollbild z.B. bei Flash genauso groß wie das Bild von meinem Zweitmonitor. (Hauptmonitor hat höhere Auflösung)

Denn dort funktioniert der Vollbildmodus auch vollständig.

----------

